# Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?



## Schmerle (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo!!
Bin neu bei Hobby-Gartenteich und habe ein großes Problem.
Wir haben einen kleinen Gartenteich mit ca. 600l Inhalt und 3 kleinen
Goldfischen. Unser Wasser veralgt sehr schnell. Wir haben eine kleine Pumpe
die allerdings immer wieder verstopft.
Wer weiß abhilfe, zum Beispiel Teichfilter??


----------



## Silke (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hallo,
wie siehts mit der Bepflanzung aus? Davon brauchst du möglichst viel...dann wirds auch mit den Algen weniger.


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hallo Schmerle,

WILLKOMMEN!

Möglichst viele Pflanzen, da stimme ich zu. Allerdings ist eine Algenblüte im Frühjahr in einem bestimmten Rahmen ganz normal. Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser in der Vegetationsperiode viele Nährstoffe und lassen dabei nichts für die Algen über. Das Algenproblem löst sich dann von selbst.

Jedoch ist so wenig Wasser nicht gerade ideal zur Fischhaltung, auch wenn die "Fachberater" in Bau- und Zoomärkten anders beraten. Diese kleinen Teiche sind meist sehr flach - oft weniger als 60cm. Im Winter kann es passieren, dass den Fischen unter der Eisdecke nicht genügend Überlebensraum bleibt. Andererseits steigen die Wassertemperaturen im Sommer in gefährliche Höhen. Die Fische sind in beiden Fällen in akuter Lebensgefahr, weshalb die hier meist vertretene Meinung diese ist: Keine Fische unter 1000 Liter und weniger als 80 cm Wassertiefe. Wobei in Regionen mit strengen Wintern diese 80 cm eventuell bereits knapp werden... 


Bezüglich Filter haben wir einen tollen Artikel unter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1125
Lass Dich nicht schrecken, der Artikel ist zwar lang, aber jede Zeile lesenswert!

Zu Pflanzen, Algen und den Zusammenhängen gibt's noch folgendes:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1016

Ich hoffe, damit hast Du erstmal alle Informationen, um Dein Problem souverän zu meistern! Natürlich sind wir für weitere Fragen für Dich da!!! Dabei wäre es schön, wenn wir Deinen Vornamen wüssten, damit wir Dich persönlicher ansprechen können.


----------



## Psycho-21 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hi

Planzen sind ganz wichtig!!! Ich filtere seid ca 8 wochen mit alten Gardienen von meiner Mutter und siehe da Wasser bisher immer Glockenklar.

MFG Benny


----------



## rut49 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hi, Benny, 

mit alten Gardinen??? Das verstehe ich nicht, vielleicht kannst du dein Verfahren mal allen Neugierigen etwas näher erklären? 

MFG Regina


----------



## Psycho-21 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hi

ja mit Gardienen!!  das ist so zu sagen meine Vorfilterung und war eigendlich nur ein Test.Also ich habe einen 200L Regentonne wo das dreckwasser vom Teich unten reingepumt wird dann muss es durch 8 große Gardienen durch und läuft dann oben durch ein Rohr in den eingendlichen 1000L Filter.Wie gesagt ich wollte es testen da aber das wasser was nach den Gardienen in den Filter läuft so klar ist habe ich sie drin gelassen und es hat sogar noch einen Vorteil das ich den großen 1000L Filter weniger säubern muss nur die Gardienentonne am anfang jedewoche säubern aber mittlerweile muss ich sie nur noch alles 3 bis 4 wochen säubern.

MFG Benny


----------



## A6er (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*



			
				Psycho-21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ja mit Gardienen!!  das ist so zu sagen meine Vorfilterung und war eigendlich nur ein Test.Also ich habe einen 200L Regentonne wo das dreckwasser vom Teich unten reingepumt wird dann muss es durch 8 große Gardienen durch und läuft dann oben durch ein Rohr in den eingendlichen 1000L Filter.Wie gesagt ich wollte es testen da aber das wasser was nach den Gardienen in den Filter läuft so klar ist habe ich sie drin gelassen und es hat sogar noch einen Vorteil das ich den großen 1000L Filter weniger säubern muss nur die Gardienentonne am anfang jedewoche säubern aber mittlerweile muss ich sie nur noch alles 3 bis 4 wochen säubern.
> 
> MFG Benny



Gardinen  
Lasst uns einen neuen Thread eröffnen:
" Vorfilterung: Sifi/Spaltfilter vs. Gardinen"   

Find ich klasse, warum sollte das nicht funktionieren


----------



## Trautchen (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hallo Benny, das ist ja mal ´ne geniale Idee. Ich habe auch noch einen Sack davon voll im Keller. Das muß ich dann bei mir ja demnächst auch gleich umsetzen. Und wie machst Du die sauber? Einfach rein in die Waschmaschine und fertig?


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

hallo leute,

hab da mal was ähnliches mal im netz gefunden:


Raschelsäcke , möcht ich mir aber net als gardinen ans fenster hängen


----------



## Psycho-21 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hi saubermachen ist ganz easy ich nehme die Gardienen raus hänge sie bei uns über die Hecke und spritze sie mit dem Schlauch ab.Ich denke mal es hägt aber davon ab wie gros die Maschen oder löcher in der Gardiene sind wie gut sie "Filtert".Ich hab schon ziehmlich feine.Wie gesagt klappt bis jetzt 100%ig das Wasser bahn sich seinen weg durch etwa 1m Gardienen und ist dann oben wirklich richtig klar sodas die weiteren Filtermedien sogut wie gar nicht mehr verstopfen.

(muss ja auch mal gute ideen haben :smoki )

MFG Benny


----------



## Schmerle (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für Eure guten Ratschläge. Werde mal probieren, was für unseren
Teich in Frage kommt.
Heute hab ich von einer Freundin den Tipp bekommen, Torf in ein Leinentuch gut verschließen und anschließend in den Teich hängen. Soll angeblich gegen die Algen helfen. Übrigens, für die Fische werden wir bestimmt eine gute Lösung finden. Wir haben auch noch Aquariumfische und kennen uns mit Fischen etwas aus.
Mein Vorname ist übrigens Conny.


----------



## Psycho-21 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie bleibt mein Teichwasser sauber?*

Hi

ich hatte auch mal Torf im Teich bei mir hat es nichts gebracht auser das das Wasser braun war.Aber ein Versuch ist es wert  

MFG Benny


----------

